# Taxes in Egypt?



## ALMA123 (Jun 30, 2021)

As an American, I know I have to pay US taxes on my retirement income while retired in Egypt. 

Will I have to pay Egyptian taxes? I do not work, but have Social Security income, plus some investment income. Thanks!


----------

